# Apron removal



## Chuck K (Jan 23, 2017)

Ok...so I have this South Bend 16 that followed me home.  It had been on my radar for a few months but it took some time to come to a price that we could both be happy with. I am just going through it cleaning, lubing, and adjusting everything. It's been sitting in the corner of a shop unused for a long time. Everything is in good shape but the apron clutch is sticky and hanging up.  You can feel it dragging when you manually advance the saddle with the hand wheel. So I have to remove the apron....sounds simple.  Anyone who owns a South Bend probably already knows about the slotted fasteners that hold it on.  I had to drill one of them on a  10L that I had.  I have a set of drag link sockets but of course the small one I needed was missing.  So I ordered one on Ebay. After a little time on the grinder it fit the slots nice and snug.  All four broke loose without any damage.  I took the apron off and decided to search for a parts diagram before I tear it apart. Any information would be appreciated.  Chuck


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 23, 2017)

Those cheese head screws would probably come out easier with one of those impact drivers, the ones you hit with a hammer to twist the screws loose.  The blade that fits the screw slot would need to be modified or a new one made.


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 23, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> Those cheese head screws would probably come out easier with one of those impact drivers, the ones you hit with a hammer to twist the screws loose.  The blade that fits the screw slot would need to be modified or a new one made.


That's exactly what I used.


----------



## bfd (Jan 24, 2017)

see if you can replace them with allen head socket screws they are much better bill


----------



## bac1972 (Jan 25, 2017)

I recently purchased a 16" as well. I found this bulletin online. Hope it helps you somewhat. http://www.wswells.com/data/parts/2003.pdf


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 25, 2017)

bac1972 said:


> I recently purchased a 16" as well. I found this bulletin online. Hope it helps you somewhat. http://www.wswells.com/data/parts/2003.pdf


Thanks for that. I was Googling and found the whole manual.  I don't have the link but could probably get it for you if you want it.


----------



## bac1972 (Jan 25, 2017)

Chuck K said:


> Thanks for that. I was Googling and found the whole manual.  I don't have the link but could probably get it for you if you want it.


You're welcome. I may have to take mine apart as well. I plan to try flushing it out first.


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 29, 2017)

bac1972 said:


> You're welcome. I may have to take mine apart as well. I plan to try flushing it out first.


Well...I'm glad I took mine off.  I found that someone had packed it with lithium grease.  What a mess.  Add to that all of the swarf and you've really got something. Everything seemed to clean up pretty well. The gears are all in good shape. The oil passages in the half nuts were plugged also.  Should be in good shape now.


----------

